
Diamond on silicon chips are running at 100 Gigahertz (2016) - peter_d_sherman
https://www.nextbigfuture.com/2016/05/diamond-on-silicon-chips-are-running-at.html
======
peter_d_sherman
Also:

Akhan Semiconductor

[https://www.akhansemi.com/technology.html](https://www.akhansemi.com/technology.html)

AI-guided material changes could lead to diamond CPUs

[https://www.engadget.com/2019/02/12/ai-strain-
engineering](https://www.engadget.com/2019/02/12/ai-strain-engineering)

81GHz diamond semiconductor created

[https://www.geek.com/blurb/81ghz-diamond-semiconductor-
creat...](https://www.geek.com/blurb/81ghz-diamond-semiconductor-
created-551147/)

